

Pdf.js reached its first milestone - ZeroGravitas
http://blog.mozilla.com/cjones/2011/07/03/pdf-js-first-milestone/

======
ZeroGravitas
I like this project. I sometimes feel Chrome has a slight advantage because
Google is also building really cool services, so they can get both sides in
sync (e.g. returning WebP images in page previews, or encoding to WebM with
Youtube).

By building things like Pdf.js and butter/popcorn.js and giving them away for
other projects to use Mozilla gets to have the same impact and feedback loop,
which helps to further their mission to improve the web.

------
ajays
I must be doing something wrong, because I'm getting fairly shitty rendering.
I'm on FF5, Ubuntu 10.04. Anyone else have problems viewing their demo paper?

Screenshots: <http://imgur.com/a/hESRv>

~~~
azakai
The article mentions that pdf.js uses some new Firefox features. It should
work correctly in FF7 (nightly) and not FF5 (stable).

------
carterschonwald
This is pretty cool! Theres a pretty interesting feature in the pdf standard
that few viewers support is embedded animations driven by javascript. As far
as I know, only adobe properly supports it, bu there are some nice
visualization tools such as pgf/tikz which allow for producing such visuals.

<http://www.texample.net/tikz/examples/tag/animations/>

------
panabee
This is awesome. Anything to streamline the UX and eliminate the overt loading
of a separate application is terrific. Hopefully Mozilla can continue to
innovate and push Google on the browser front.

~~~
Lagged2Death
I am surprised by this point of view. It seems to me that extending the web-
browser UI to display complex non-web-page documents is a bad idea, that it
makes the user experience more complicated and mysterious.

Most of the time, the user-experience problem with PDFs on the web isn't that
a separate app has to be started to read the PDF, but that the information in
question is in a PDF at all, when a simple HTML page is generally safer and
more useful.

------
lists
If it understands PDF bookmarks, I'd default to Firefox for PDFs

------
swah
Doesn't look good on Chrome.

